# Stainless steel G-shock experiment



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Using 3D printing process I printed this stainless steel G-shock case cover. When I made the 3D drawing for it I was very precise with my measurements and the case cover would fit with very close tolerances. What happened was the printed object shrank (slightly) during the firing process. I had to grind out some of the interior to make it fit. If I do another print I'll have to compensate for the shrinkage. I also designed a matching strap buckle but I haven't printed it yet. This particular process produces a textured finish. There's a new stainless process out now that prints smooth with high detail. Overall I'm happy with the results of this first attempt. It added some heft to the watch and the stainless is super strong.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Very impressive and really cool seeing modern technology used for something we can relate to. Thanks for sharing your progress.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So this is just an add on? What model did you fit this to? I cannot see the whole thing.


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

James Haury said:


> So this is just an add on? What model did you fit this to? I cannot see the whole thing.


It is a bezel of sorts, you can tell because you can see the rounded top of the 6900 case, which normally you can't see if a bezel is on there, so it seems to me this is a bezel itself and not something to go over the bezel


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

woodt3 is correct. It's a DW-6900. It's a popular and classic G-shocks model.


----------



## davidcooper (Apr 10, 2013)

this is very cool, can you take a picture of your 3d printer?


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

davidcooper said:


> this is very cool, can you take a picture of your 3d printer?


I didn't print this myself. I designed this in 3D then sent the drawing to a 3D printing company. The company I used is Shapeways. Take a look at their website to learn more about their services. 3D printers for home use are available but they are limited in what they can do. They can't do complex jobs such as stainless steel printing.


----------



## min22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great! I actually like the textured look too.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

woodt3 said:


> It is a bezel of sorts, you can tell because you can see the rounded top of the 6900 case, which normally you can't see if a bezel is on there, so it seems to me this is a bezel itself and not something to go over the bezel


 How does this affect the shock resistance?


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

James Haury said:


> How does this affect the shock resistance?


The stainless steel cover/bezel replaces a very thin rubber type of bezel cover. The stainless is very strong but I don't think that it improves the shock resistance. My guess is that the shock resistance of the watch is mostly built into the case and movement. The bezel most likely doesn't factor much into shock resistance but it does offer case protection.


----------



## ptolomeo (Aug 4, 2010)

Impressive. How much does it cost to make a bezel prototype?
Thank you.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

ptolomeo said:


> Impressive. How much does it cost to make a bezel prototype?
> Thank you.


There are dozens of different materials that can be used in 3D printing. For this particular model it can cost anywhere from $6 (plastic) to maybe hundreds (for titanium). This particular print was done in the cheapest metal for printing which is stainless steel. (It's not pure stainless. Maybe 35% bronze) About $30 at Shapeways. iMaterialize charges a little more. I've been waiting for 3D printers to come down in price because I would like to do some of my own prints at home. Seems a new company has come out with a printer that can print in ABS at a high resolution and the price is affordable. It's the Robo 3D printer. Might have to buy one soon. About $600.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

3D printed some new nylon case covers. Took the G-Shock out for a swim today.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Looks terrific! Wow... given what can now be achieved today, I'm sure that in due time we'll see flexible plastics possible with the same look and feel as the originals.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

That is very cool!


----------



## pentax (Nov 8, 2011)

I would love to do a solid gold version !


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

not a bad concept which G shocks does the mold fit?


----------



## pwdolkas (Dec 17, 2013)

If you want a less grainy finish, you can try silver. Not quite as durable as stainless (not that it would make a difference) but a much smoother finish.


----------



## ProfPlo (Jan 16, 2014)

@TheCeladon, is your bezel file available on Shapeways? I'd love to try this project, your work looks great!


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

ProfPlo said:


> @TheCeladon, is your bezel file available on Shapeways? I'd love to try this project, your work looks great!


I've given up on Shapeways. I had some fun experimenting but the problem is inconsistent quality. One part comes out great, another is poor, even when using the same 3D file. 3D printing is still in its' early stages of development. It's moving along though and sometime soon........


----------

